# Toby - stolen 1/ 6/ 06



## LynnWalker (26 October 2007)

These are photos of my horse Toby who was stolen from Telford in Shropshire on 1st june 06. He is a heavy tri coloured gelging aged 16 +. He is 14.hh and was lame in his right shoulder when they stole him.
Thieves cut the fence and took him, he was stolen the same day (evening or night) as Molly from Bromsgrove.

I desperately want him back. He is very much missed and anyone with any information can contact myself on 01952 594846 or Telford police on 08457 444888. Crime ref22GA /41284Y06

 If someone has innocently bought him, please contact me - we can come to an agreement.

Toby is microchipped.
















Thanks and please, please look out for him.


----------



## gemma1992 (26 October 2007)

I hope you find him. I will keep my eyes peeled near me

When I first saw the picture of him he looked very much like one at my stables but the one at my stables has been there since february so it can't be the same horse.


----------



## dun_in (26 October 2007)

He's so gorgeous, at least his markings/colouring make him easily spottable.  Scary, I thought the geldings tended to be safer than the mares.

Best wishes for finding him.


----------



## LynnWalker (27 October 2007)

He was stolen in june 06 so yes it could be the one at your stables  Please check for me. Please. 

Thanks.


----------



## Brontie (27 October 2007)

Hope you find him, he is v good looking. Shall keeps my eyes peeled but doubt he will be near me


----------



## LynnWalker (27 October 2007)

Here is a view from the other side







Please keep a look out.

Thankyou.


----------



## gemma1992 (27 October 2007)

Is one eye a different colour to the other?
Does he have a hock/bone spavin?

I shall ask his loaner on wednesday when I ride. I didn't see the 06 and the one at my stables came feb 07.


----------



## LynnWalker (27 October 2007)

Hi Horsielover, no both his eyes are brown. And he didnt have any spavins when he was taken. Not to say he may not have them now.
He was really lame in his right shoulder - probably arthritis but as the vet was due a few days after he was stolen I never found out what was really causing it. He was ok on grass, but not on a hard surface.

Please can you post after you have checked, even if its not him. Just so as I know. Thanks.xx


----------



## TheresaW (29 October 2007)

Will keep everything peeled for you, really hope you find him.  I have to say, it does worry me having a coloured mare.  Often when I am out hacking, people comment on how good looking she is, as much as it flatters me, it also worries me.


----------



## gemma1992 (1 November 2007)

It is not the same horse sorry. The one I thought was your's has got two different coloured eyes and a lot more brown on his left hand side than yours. Sorry


----------



## LynnWalker (1 November 2007)

Thanks for all the offers to keep an eye out for him

HorsieLover, thankyou for checking and getting back to me. I am sure it we will find him through someone spotting him on a yard or field, so again thanks for looking.xxx


----------



## jinglejoys (1 November 2007)

Still looking,I went up to the Cheviots to collect some ferel goats before they were shot on Sunday and kept peering at any coloureds all the way up the motorway!
   I was thinking that maybe some day next spring if he's still not found ,we ought to have a "Find Toby" Day where everyone on the various forums made a deffinate effort to go out and find him,also sticking up more photo's in the tack shops etc.


----------



## LynnWalker (1 November 2007)

Hope the goats you rescued are ok!

Thanks Jinglejoys - I think the Find Toby day is a really good idea, I'll have a think about how to organise it, perhaps ask for ideas on the DG.


----------



## LynnWalker (14 January 2008)

upping


----------



## LynnWalker (29 March 2008)

Still no news, could I ask people to keep a look out at coming shows /fun rids etc.

Thanks.


----------



## slingo1uk (29 March 2008)

What a handsome lad he is, I have a 14.2 piebald hairy gelding Toby would be in the same class as my boy i`ll keep my eyes peeled . Have you posted on other forums ?


----------



## LynnWalker (29 March 2008)

Hi, yes he is beautiful. I cant say how much I miss him, he is just so gentle for all he is big. My kids miss him as much as I do.
I have put him on other forums, he is also on you tube if you type in 'coloured cob' he will be near the top of the list.

Please if you could keep a look out for him, I would appreciate it. Thanks.xxx


----------



## LynnWalker (29 March 2008)

Just to add he is 14.3hh not 14.hh - cant edit my origional post.


----------



## cally6008 (19 October 2012)

bump for lynn
toby is still missing


----------



## Twinkley Lights (19 October 2012)

So sad to see he is still missing it must be torture not knowing my heart goes out to Lynn - you will find him one day you will.


----------



## DebbieCG (22 October 2012)

cally6008 said:



			bump for lynn
toby is still missing
		
Click to expand...

Also upping for Lynn

This should be link to 'Help Find Toby' on Facebook - hopefully H&H forum members can help share on FB

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/54925814861/photos/


----------

